

Law of Triviality - atmb4u
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkinson%27s_law_of_triviality

======
anigbrowl
_In the third chapter, "High Finance, or the Point of Vanishing Interest",
Parkinson writes about a finance committee meeting with a three-item agenda.
The first is the signing of a £10 million contract to build a reactor, the
second a proposal to build a £350 bicycle shed for the clerical staff, and the
third proposes £21 a year to supply refreshments for the Joint Welfare
Committee._

Of course, committees that can sign off on staggeringly expensive items like
nuclear reactors are rarely tasked with approving things like bicycle sheds in
the first place. To relate this back to the real world, I highly doubt that
White House cabinet meetings end up in long debates about what color the
curtains should be.

